# Durrability of sram Red



## ben91 (Dec 5, 2009)

How is the durrability of sram red? People have told me that shimano and campy is more durrable?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Kind of vauge here.

Did these "people" you speak of give you specifics as to which SRAM Red parts are having issues with durabilty?

I own a bike with Red and have no complaints.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I am 200lbs and ride SRAM red. At 3000 miles I am changing chain, 50 chain ring and cassette. Cassette probably does not need it but chain and chainring need it. Also chainging non ceramic BB but at $21 why not.


----------



## ben91 (Dec 5, 2009)

The issues have been with the shifters and rear derailer. Has anyone had these problems?
My bike takes alot of abuse with lots of racing. I can get a really good deal on a bike with full sram red. I have found shimano to be much more durrable on mountain bikes and i am wondering if this is the same on their road components.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

nope. btw you'd be better off doing a search vs relying on the responses you get on this thread


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*former campy guy*

I've had Red on 3 bikes for 2 years. One of those rigs is my foul weather/rain bike.
I average 12-15K miles per year.
I build, tune, break & fix my own rigs. 
I race, train & ride on Red, rain or shine.
The stuff is solid and easy to maintain, which I do regularly & methodically.

YMMV


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Doesn't Chris King make a bottom bracket that works with Sram cranks? I have one for my 7900 crank. Ten year warranty is nice.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

2+ years on red training and racing with 2 wrecks on it. shifters and rear der are scraped up pretty good but the group just takes a licking and wont stop ticking


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

ben91 said:


> The issues have been with the shifters and rear derailer. Has anyone had these problems?


What specifically?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

ben91 said:


> I have found shimano to be much more durrable on mountain bikes and i am wondering if this is the same on their road components.


There are plenty of pros and amateurs racing SRAM on and off road, and the stuff takes whatever I can dish out on the trail or the pavement. If you really find Shimano that much more durable on a mountain bike then you're probably doing something wrong with your SRAM stuff.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ultimobici said:


> What specifically?


My front shifter suddenly stopped working.
2 shops could not work it out and nor could I.
Ended up being sent to SRAM Australia for repair.
Seemed that it was something that they were aware of and it has left me off the bike for near 3 weeks now right when I should have been training.
Also seems that there was a 53t chainring problem that was not called a recall but if you had problems with dropping of the chain they were replacing them according to my LBS.


----------



## ben91 (Dec 5, 2009)

With the mountain components I have used i have had to the rear derailer every year and I am not the only one. THis is the only probem i have had. It sounds though that Red will be fine for the road.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

MCF said:


> I am 200lbs and ride SRAM red. At 3000 miles I am changing chain, 50 chain ring and cassette. Cassette probably does not need it but chain and chainring need it. Also chainging non ceramic BB but at $21 why not.


What led you to need to change the large chainring after only 3,000 miles? For that matter, why did the cassette need changing after only 3,000 miles?


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been running Red for one year, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

willhs said:


> I've been running Red for one year, no problems whatsoever.


How many miles have you put on it so far?


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

3,000-4,000. Plenty of centuries and RAGBRAI. Same chain, cassette, etc.


----------



## janiszew (Nov 4, 2006)

Front derailleur cage is a bit flimsy but it's fine if adjusted right. Other than that zero issues.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe mine was adjusted just right, because I have had no shifting issues up front or in rear.

Also, minor point, but the topic should be "durability" with one r... I finally had to say something.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*



ben91 said:


> The issues have been with the shifters and rear derailer. Has anyone had these problems?
> My bike takes alot of abuse with lots of racing. I can get a really good deal on a bike with full sram red.* I have found shimano to be much more durrable on mountain bikes* and i am wondering if this is the same on their road components.



Weird because I have had the complete opposite experience with the mt bike components. After having too many problems with shimano I switched to SRAM 8 years ago and haven't looked back. Friends riding shimano stuff have terrible luck while the only time I have changed components is when I am getting a new bike. I ride campy now, but am seriously looking at changing to SRAM for my road bike.


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

ya, i have 10K on my red and no probs what so ever. just replaced the chain and cassette when they need it. also re did the cables this year. still on the orig chain rings.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have Red on a couple of bikes. I have never used Sram chains so I can not comment on them. The rest of the group has worked great. One small issue with one of the front der. adjustment soon after purchase, since then it's been fine. At about the fifth chain 10,000 km.'s on one of the bikes, one of the teeth on my big chain ring bent (ever-so-slightly) channel locks came to the rescue. While I like the cassettes, when they wear I'll buy Ultegra or 1070's. I do not find the extra cost worth it to me for the 1090's. Great product. this is my third year riding Sram all year round including winter. Glad I took the leap.


----------

